# ipad 128go



## takahashi751 (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, en fait vivant au japon j'ai acheté un ipad 128go 66800 yens soit au cours d'aujourd'hui 515 euros environ, alors qu'en france on le trouve à 814 euros je suis vraiment heureux, mais j'aimerais savoir à quoi vient cette différence entre les apple store.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lauange (20 Avril 2013)

Le cout de la vie et les taxes.


----------

